# FYI for Nepaug riders



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

Saw this on Crankfire and Bikerag:

http://www.crankfire.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=7437
http://forum.bikerag.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=13165

Basically stay off of the blue trails while riding your bike or you might get fined $70.  All blue trails in CT are technically closed to mountain bikers, but it isn't enforced everywhere.

http://www.ct.gov/dep/cwp/view.asp?A=2716&Q=325296

While we were at Nepaug we rode on one small section of the blue trail, but the rest of what we did wasn't on in AFAIK.  The section that we rode on was that part that leads back to the lot with the small jump at the end.  I think this is the section that people are getting ticketed for riding...


----------



## severine (Jul 10, 2008)

Good to know for the future!


----------



## Marc (Jul 10, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Saw this on Crankfire and Bikerag:
> 
> http://www.crankfire.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=7437
> http://forum.bikerag.com/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=13165
> ...



Definitely not enforced around Masnfield Hollow last time I was there.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 10, 2008)

That would suck to end up with a ticket. He should really be chasing the motor cycles and the 4wd and ticketing them, but like they said on the other web sites he is just trying to let everyone know that there is a new guy in town.


----------



## drjeff (Jul 10, 2008)

Marc said:


> Definitely not enforced around Masnfield Hollow last time I was there.




All the DEP officers were probably 2 miles down the road in the middle of Willimantic chasing some ho's when you were there


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2008)

Marc said:


> Definitely not enforced around Masnfield Hollow last time I was there.



Nor at Nassahegan.  A good portion of the trails we've been on there are part of the blue blazed trail system.


----------

